# Anyone have one of these?snowbuster



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wondered if anyone had bought and used one of these plows and how it worked for them? http://www.magnetatrailers.com/receiverhitchaccessories/receiverhitchsnowplow.html


----------



## BrianWillan (Feb 2, 2009)

That plow looks quite similar to the SnowSport HD plow offered at agricover.com

Cheers

Brian


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes they share alot of the same design.This one is heavyer because of the 2x2 steel tube framework.Its also higher and uses a hand winch to raise it up while transporting.Still hooks up to a 2" receiver hitch and lays back on the return trip back to take another push.


----------

